# qctp  ideas/suggestions



## rambin (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a little 10*24 Montgomery wards/logan that im slowly rebuilding.. right now it has the lantern style tool posts and the right/left and straight tools for it nothing more... I'd like to get a qctp and hoping someone can suggest a cheap set  (I'd like to eventually have boring,threading,parting and knurling capabilities as well as just cutting.  its just a hobby lathe for the garage I have very little knowledge of it right now all iknow is ive read that I need an axa size post...   off shore would prbly be the answer... suggest away on what and where so I can have a look and decide which way to go


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 29, 2017)

Phase II is a popular brand.
https://www.amazon.com/PHASE-II-Piece-Quick-Change/dp/B00MNVK9GE


I have heard good thing about shars wedge set as well.
http://www.shars.com/quick-change-tool-post-set-wedge-type-111-axa

I have a bunch of shars AXA holders and they all work perfectly fine on my tool post.


----------



## rambin (Nov 30, 2017)

hmm there both pretty much about the same price.... shars would require adding postage. have to give it some thought. I assume any axa tool holder could be acquired to fit any axa post?    hate to see what a domestic set would cost! ouch


----------



## projectnut (Nov 30, 2017)

rambin said:


> I have a little 10*24 Montgomery wards/logan that im slowly rebuilding.. right now it has the lantern style tool posts and the right/left and straight tools for it nothing more... I'd like to get a qctp and hoping someone can suggest a cheap set  (I'd like to eventually have boring,threading,parting and knurling capabilities as well as just cutting.  its just a hobby lathe for the garage I have very little knowledge of it right now all iknow is ive read that I need an axa size post...   off shore would prbly be the answer... suggest away on what and where so I can have a look and decide which way to go




As mentioned both Phase II and Shars make a decent QCTP.  I have a Phase II AXA on a 10" lathe and a BXA on a 13" lathe.  The AXA is the piston style, while the BXA is the wedge style.  Both work great and are repeatable.  Phase II is a bit more expensive than Shars.  I have also purchased several tool holders for both from Shars. 

The only caveat is to be sure the tool posts and the tool holders match.  Shars has several style posts and holders.  The holders only fit one style tool post.  They are not interchangeable with other style tool posts.


----------



## cascao (Nov 30, 2017)

Probably, you bought a lathe to make things, so, I sugest you do one. It is a nice project.
There a lot of plans around (some can be done only with a lathe, no mill requerid) just look at google.

And you will be able to make new holders for your QCTP forever.

Here the one I liked most.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hydraulic-diy-qctp.60957/#post-502716


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 30, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 30, 2017)

rambin said:


> I have a little 10*24 Montgomery wards/logan that im slowly rebuilding.. right now it has the lantern style tool posts and the right/left and straight tools for it nothing more... I'd like to get a qctp and hoping someone can suggest a cheap set  (I'd like to eventually have boring,threading,parting and knurling capabilities as well as just cutting.  its just a hobby lathe for the garage I have very little knowledge of it right now all iknow is ive read that I need an axa size post...   off shore would prbly be the answer... suggest away on what and where so I can have a look and decide which way to go




Have you seen these threads? 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/qctp-holder-review-part-1.52672/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/qctp-holder-review-part-2.53016/#post-529704


I have a Phase II on my lathe and am happy with it.

Edit:  There's a decent looking 2nd hand Phase II piston type on eBay right now:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Phase-II-250-100-Quick-Change-Lathe-Tool-Post-/282730613241


----------



## rambin (Nov 30, 2017)

no I didn't see that...but its way more information then what I understand... im new to all this just want a decent set so I can get some tooling and play....but not  junk


----------



## rambin (Nov 30, 2017)

cascao said:


> Probably, you bought a lathe to make things, so, I sugest you do one. It is a nice project.
> There a lot of plans around (some can be done only with a lathe, no mill requerid) just look at google.
> 
> And you will be able to make new holders for your QCTP forever.
> ...


way above my skill level....and my tooling level I bought this to learn on and first I need some more tooling to work with then I can play


----------



## projectnut (Dec 1, 2017)

I believe the Phase II 250 series tool posts are the BXA size.  They would be a bit too tall for use on a 10" lathe.  The tool height would be above center on all but the smallest tools.  As for building your own it's a nice thought, but in my opinion not cost effective unless you're looking for a project.  Used tool posts are generally in the price range of the one in the e Bay listing.  New tool holders from Shars are generally in the $15.00 to $20.00 range.  IN most cases it would cost more to buy the raw material than it would be to buy the finished products.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 1, 2017)

projectnut said:


> I believe the Phase II 250 series tool posts are the BXA size.  They would be a bit too tall for use on a 10" lathe.  The tool height would be above center on all but the smallest tools.  As for building your own it's a nice thought, but in my opinion not cost effective unless you're looking for a project.  Used tool posts are generally in the price range of the one in the e Bay listing.  New tool holders from Shars are generally in the $15.00 to $20.00 range.  IN most cases it would cost more to buy the raw material than it would be to buy the finished products.



I just checked mine: p/n 250-111 which is a wedge style AXA on my 10" Logan.  I believe it's the second half of the p/n that defines size.
But, you're correct, BXA is too big for that size lathe.


----------



## kvt (Dec 1, 2017)

I just looked at this thread.   I have to 10x24s   and on one I have the Phase II AXA, The other is a China Special.    I have purchased several AXA holders from various places,   One problem I have is Shars have two diff AXA holders and they are not interchangeable.   but most others I have found fit fine,  some are a bit looser, and some do not have as nice of finish but work.    Oh I have the wedge type on both.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## projectnut (Dec 1, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> I just checked mine: p/n 250-111 which is a wedge style AXA on my 10" Logan.  I believe it's the second half of the p/n that defines size.
> But, you're correct, BXA is too big for that size lathe.



You are correct.  I just went to the Phase II website and looked at the tool post.  All their current tool posts have the prefix 251.  The second series of numbers determines the size and style.  For instance a 251-100 is an AXA piston  style tool post.  A 251-111 is an AXA wedge style tool post.  A 251-200 is a BXA piston style, and a 251-222 is a BXA wedge style.

Here's a link to their website with pictures and diagrams of the tool posts currently available:

http://www.phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=QUICK_CHANGE_TOOL_SETS&id=52


----------



## rambin (Dec 3, 2017)

so to get this right I want an axa style and the  #''s should b 251-111  now the different posts that fit this tool post should be? numbered how?  and is this the same thru all the manufacter s


----------



## rambin (Dec 3, 2017)

how does this one compare?  

https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Change...rd_wg=mzUPu&psc=1&refRID=9MRS69CQSG593BD3X21Y


----------



## kvt (Dec 3, 2017)

that looks like the Asian version of the AXA like most places sell,   It is the AXA using the 250-1XX series of holders,   If you look closely st the pictures you can see the numbers.    I also saw they have the Phase II AXA for 196.    

I have one of the ones made in china and one of the regular Phase II AXA both are the wedge type and both work for me.   I do Like the wedge type.    
Just my 2 cents.
ken


----------



## rzbill (Dec 3, 2017)

I cant comment on your most recent question since I only have experience with one brand.

I just wanted to let you know that if you choose to order stuff from Shars, put it in your electronic 'cart' for a few days and then Shars will send a 5% coupon by e-mail to as a carrot to complete the order.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 3, 2017)

rambin said:


> I have a little 10*24 Montgomery wards/logan that im slowly rebuilding.. right now it has the lantern style tool posts and the right/left and straight tools for it nothing more... I'd like to get a qctp and hoping someone can suggest a cheap set  (I'd like to eventually have boring,threading,parting and knurling capabilities as well as just cutting.  its just a hobby lathe for the garage I have very little knowledge of it right now all iknow is ive read that I need an axa size post...   off shore would prbly be the answer... suggest away on what and where so I can have a look and decide which way to go


See CDCO tools   item 68566 I have one and have not regretted it.


----------



## rambin (Dec 3, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> See CDCO tools   item 68566 I have one and have not regretted it.


wow that's a bit cheaper...  I like cheaper but not ready to jump just yet...


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 3, 2017)

rambin said:


> so to get this right I want an axa style and the  #''s should b 251-111  now the different posts that fit this tool post should be? numbered how?  and is this the same thru all the manufacter s



rambin, here's (again) the link to Phase II part numbers:

http://www.phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=QUICK_CHANGE_TOOL_SETS&id=52

They have two types of AXA tool post: piston and wedge.  Either one will work fine, though around here there seems to be a preference
for the wedge style.

The piston tool post is p/n 250-100.  The wedge (which is what I have) is 250-111.
The sets, which include tool holders have part numbers 251-100 (piston) or 251-111 (wedge)

Of course, you also need tool holders.  The basic tool holder is p/n 250-101.  The same part with a v-shaped slot in it  (for holding
small boring bars) is 250-102.  The cutoff tool is 250-107.  To get started you would need a few 250-101's, one 250-102 and
the cutoff tool.  The other tools in the sets (large baring bar holder, knurling tool) could be purchased as needed later.

If the budget is tight, you could buy the eBay tool post and a selection of Shars or CDCO tool holders, and you'd be in for not
a lot more than $125.00.

And just be clear, yes you need an AXA tool set.  BXA won't work with your machine.

As far as part numbers are concerned, some manufacturers use the same numbers and others do not.  For tool holders, as
long as you buy AXA tool holders they should be compatible with an AXA tool post.  You should be aware that Logan (and
I assume) Wards lathes have their compound set a bit higher than some other lathes.  What this means is that occasionally
you will run into an tool that sits high relative to the spindle bore axis.  I have a Dorian cutoff tool that's like that.
Also, on my lathe, if I try to use 1/2" tools in the standard (250-101) tool holder the tip of the tool is higher than the spindle axis so that won't
work.  (There are other tool holders that will accommodate that.)   But, if you start with the basic tool holders and an AXA tool post and use
tools smaller than 1/2" you'll be fine for getting started.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2017)

No matter what brand you buy, it will speed up the learning curve by a bunch.makes it a lot easier to set your tool height and tool stick out
Thanks ron


----------



## fradish (Dec 3, 2017)

Rambin,

I have that Amazon set and am very happy with it.  I have bought extra tool holders from Shars and
Ebay (All Industrial) with no compatibility issues.


----------



## rambin (Dec 3, 2017)

yes im thnking that's prbly the way to go..i saved it on my amzon wish list.. some day when im feeling spendy.... ive also come across this offshore tool set seems cheap.  it should fit im thinking? I have quite a few inserts with no tools to hold them, not sure they will fit these tools or not though.
https://www.banggood.com/7pcs-12mm-...-1102496.html?rmmds=category&cur_warehouse=CN

ive seen people on youtube buying inserts from this site and saying there a deal


----------



## rambin (Dec 15, 2017)

was hoping someone would chime in.... do I need a 12mm set like in the link I put up or a 10mm set  this is for a logan 700 series (wards) 10"
ive heard a few good things about this bangood stuff and im just learning so cheap is fine..

this is the 10mm set. and its on sale...
https://www.banggood.com/7pcs-10mm-...mds=detail-left-hotproducts&cur_warehouse=USA


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 15, 2017)

imo, you want a tool set like this, that only uses one type of insert.  I have two of these sets. Over the life time of the tool, you will spend far more on the actual insets than you will on tool itself. Thus you will want to keep as few shapes as possible, as it's more economical.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Turning-Tool-Set-1-2-/H5681

with regards to size I'd say get the biggest tool that will still let you get the cutting edge on center.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 15, 2017)

I would only buy a Phase 2 if the price was good.  They are no better than the other Chinese toolposts. Once you settle on a toolpost I would stock up on appropriate holders from CDCO.  If you buy a slug of them the shipping is not bad, and in my view they are the best of the Chinese holders at the best price.


----------



## rambin (Dec 15, 2017)

ya im going to go with the phase 2 on amazon its just under 200. I was asking about the tool holders.... on which size to get seems I read somewhere that the 1/2' toolholders couldn't get low enough on my lathe   so im thinking 12mm is about 1/2"  and I should prbly go with the 10MM. ???


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 15, 2017)

rambin said:


> ya im going to go with the phase 2 on amazon its just under 200. I was asking about the tool holders.... on which size to get seems I read somewhere that the 1/2' toolholders couldn't get low enough on my lathe   so im thinking 12mm is about 1/2"  and I should prbly go with the 10MM. ???


If they do not go low enough, then you need holders for LARGER lathe bits.  The wider slot also allows a lower mounting height.  The oversize holders usually have "XL" as a suffix to the part number.  By the way, 12.7mm is 1/2 inch.


----------



## SSage (Dec 15, 2017)

The only ones I've tried are from All Industrial and recently Precision Mathews. Both sources have similar offereings in BXA stuff. Precision Mathews has an Asian insert tool set that got me started. I have these two items from PM on my new lathe:

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/251-222/

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/sh...ool-set-sized-for-bxa-quick-change-tool-post/

Seemed like a nice option for me starting out with CCMT insert tools. Shars would have cost me more. I've used all the tool holders and starting to buy more of them for quick change outs. The carbide inserts for steel are working okay for me, but I don't have anything to compare them with so far. I'm still wearing out my first insert, its lasting longer than expected turning A2 drill rod. I chipped one side while learning, but the master BXA set from PM gives you the "offset turning tools" so you can get more use out of the CCMT/CCGT inserts.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 16, 2017)

rambin said:


> ya im going to go with the phase 2 on amazon its just under 200. I was asking about the tool holders.... on which size to get seems I read somewhere that the 1/2' toolholders couldn't get low enough on my lathe   so im thinking 12mm is about 1/2"  and I should prbly go with the 10MM. ???




rambin, before you buy on eBay, check with Bobby Bailey who posted on this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/what-qctp-to-buy.63770/#post-536820.  that he has a Phase II AXA wedge style that
he would like to get rid of.  He didn't mention a price.


----------

